# Exchanging Sodastream bottles



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello,

Does anybody ne know where used Sodastream gas bottles can be exchanged in Spain?

Thanks.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

For a minute there I though we had slipped back to 1985... but no, Sodastream are still going and are on the interwb!!

Soda Stream App Map


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

You can buy soda water in disposable bottles in Hiperber and Super Dumbo, Hiperber are cheapest @ €0.96c for a 1.5lt bottle.


----------

